

Act Bigger than You Are - wallflower
http://blogs.hbr.org/kanter/2012/07/act-bigger-than-you-are.html

======
analyst74
I was expecting some sort of social study that shows perception of success can
help achieve actual success, which is against traditional wisdom.

Instead, I get a bunch of cliché advise "proved" by some bullshit evidence.

If there is one thing this article proves, it's that over-promise then under-
deliver will make your reader/customer mad.

~~~
RobMcCullough
I know right! There goes one of those Harvard Professors spouting out useless
information again. Who in the world listens to them anyways!?

------
ilaksh
"If certain world leaders are not available, sign up others."

I don't trust most of the "world leaders" and even if I did, its very unlikely
any of them would talk to me.

"Guanaes became one of the most influential people in Brazil by taking on big
social causes, such as a successful campaign against teenage pregnancy. He was
appointed a UNESCO international goodwill ambassador and became a major
supporter of the Clinton Global Initiative."

In other words, he got himself connected to power and took on their causes.
How noble. And why is it that the biggest causes I hear about being promoted
by the most powerful people are related to reducing the number of brown people
reproducing? Teen pregnancy in Brazil, Melinda Gates going on and on about how
important it is for people to not have babies.. I just have a suspicion that
this is plain old eugenics.

Sure, we have to pay attention to population, but we are also going to need
more efficient and sustainable local food production, sustainable localized
energy production, more efficient cities and lifestyles, more egalitarian
energy distribution, to consider expanding populations into the oceans and
eventually space. But instead of really funding research into those types of
technology projects, the richest and most powerful just concentrate on
reducing population of people they don't like (people below them). Its a sick,
defeatist Malthusian 19th century attitude.

Anyway, this guy almost sounds like a con artist to me.

But maybe that's the whole secret to business, conning people into giving you
money or working for you, while you get the credit and live the life.

------
runawaybottle
Thanks for explaining "Fake it till you make it".

